

California files suit against for-profit college - prostoalex
http://america.aljazeera.com/articles/2013/10/11/california-attorneygeneralfilessuitagainstforprofitcollege.html

======
akanet
Steve Eisman, eat your heart out.
[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-01-24/big-short-eisman-
vi...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-01-24/big-short-eisman-vies-with-
goldman-sachs-in-value-faceoff-over-for-profits.html)

------
fvrghl
I'm interested to know if anyone on HN has been to a for-profit school What
was the outcome?

~~~
anigbrowl
I signed up for a law-over-internet school. I dropped it within 6 months -
partly because I was unable to get any other students to turn up to study
meetups, but mainly because the school's 'interactive' learning approach
consisted of a book list, a to-do list to be completed at some point during
the academic year (which consisted of nothing more than copying out a set of
legal definitions from their study aid), and a couple of hours a week of Q&A
that took place in a chat room that could only be accessed by an incredibly
old and flaky edition of Blackboard software, and in which the Q&A was mostly
from students to teacher. Going through a simple exam problem required a whole
month.

I was (and reamin) furious with myself for dropping out, partly because it
cost me a few thousand but mainly because I did and do love the subject and
found the material itself easy and interesting - I am the sort of person who
actually enjoys reading unabridged versions of judicial opinions and trying to
'reverse engineer' the judicial reasoning process. But I would have done just
as well to purchase the books and sit at home reading them, the 'school' part
of the experience was so bad that I actually felt more isolated than before I
began. After attending a law student seminar where I was surrounded by
hundreds of students from brick & mortar colleges my confidence took a
complete nosedive and I stopped even logging on to the school's website.

------
bsullivan01
In theory even non-profit colleges will want more money but for profit ones
have investors and CEOs that get paid based on this year's / this quarter's
performance. So soon or later the obvious will happen: shady advertising, more
students, less staff and resources for them and so on. It's not like they care
much about the college's reputation 20 years from now.

~~~
maratd
The education market isn't magical.

You can make the same critique about any industry, but when we do so, the
reality of the situation is that we are far better off with for-profit
enterprises. As consumers, workers, and investors.

The government's complaint isn't that the for-profit enterprise is doing worse
in comparison to some objective metric or an average of non-profit
institutions.

It is merely that they don't like their advertising.

Would you like to provide some sort of evidence for this?

> more students, less staff and resources for them

